# Look out! Skunk!



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Today I had the 2 springers out and I watched my black and white Molly really working some scent in the woods. I could hear her snorting she was sniffing so loud. I shouted encouragement to her as she worked back and forth in the brush. Shortly after she disappeared I saw the brush move coming in my direction and got a glimpse of some black and white fur. When it got about 15' from me it popped into view and it was a skunk running towards me.

Oh Boy! I just turned and ran up the trail shouting for the dogs to follow me and not go after the skunk. Molly kept wanting to go back to the hunt but I called her off until we got some distance between us and the skunk. Somehow we all got out of there without either of the dogs getting sprayed. I can't smell anymore so I watched how Jack reacted when Molly came near him. He didn't pay any attention so I figured she'd been lucky.

Earlier Jack had gotten caught by the tail when his tail must have hit a small leaning pole and the fur wrapped around it. That's the second time it's happened and he was caught solid. Both times I had to twist the pole in the opposite direction to unwind the fur. From now on his tail gets clipped shorter.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Do you think all will be better by grouse season?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Snowfan said:


> Do you think all will be better by grouse season?


All what?


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

All things returned to normal. I've heard that skunk spray has no detrimental effects on a dogs nose,but I'm not sure I buy that. I think it effects their smeller for a couple of weeks. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Handy recipes to have in case.

*1 quart 3% Hydrogen Peroxide* 
*1/4 cup Baking Soda* 
*1 teaspoon liquid soap* 
(Dawn Dishwashing Detergent is often recommended, but any dish soap will work) 
*Rubber or latex gloves* 
Mix in an open container (bucket or bowl); it will be fizzy, a clue that you shouldn't try to mix it or store it in a bottle or other closed container.
Thoroughly wet your dog with warm water and then the solution while it is still bubbling. Knead it well into his coat, to chemically alter every bit of the this's on his hair. Be careful to keep the formula out if the dog's eyes, nose and mouth; you can use a sponge to carefully wipe it onto his face. Let the solution stand for 10 minutes before rinsing. Follow the bath with a thorough rinse. Be sure to protect the eyes when rinsing the head. Chances are you will not get all of the smell off of the face and will have to live with that as it wears off. You can try Tricotine Liquid Douche Concentrate or any over-the-counter douche.
After bathing, check your dog's eyes. If they are red and watering, your dog may have taken a direct hit in the face. Skunk spray won't blind the dog, but it's very painful. Contact a vet. 

*This recipe causes a chemical reaction that breaks up the oils and neutralizes the odor.*



As soon as you realize your dog has been sprayed by a skunk, don some rubber or latex gloves and old clothes and look her over for bites or scratches. Also check her eyes for redness or discharge. If any injuries are found, you should contact your veterinarian before proceeding. 
Time is of the essence here - the longer you wait to begin the process, the harder it will be to remove the stench. Get set up for bathing your dog outdoors or in an easy to clean area of your home (laundry room, bathroom, etc). If indoors, open a window to save your nose! 
Apply a small strip of eye lubricant (such as Puralube) or 1-2 drops of mineral oil to your dog's eyes. This will help protect the eyes in case any of the solution splashes or drips in. 
In the plastic container, combine 1 quart hydrogen peroxide, 1/4 cup baking soda and 1 to 2 teaspoons of liquid soap. Add lukewarm water if needed (for larger dogs). Mix ingredients well. The solution will fizz, as a chemical reaction is occurring. Use immediately - do not store. 
Do not soak your dog with water prior to bathing. Promptly begin cleansing the affected areas thoroughly, massaging the solution deep into your dog's coat. You may wish to use a sponge or washcloth. Avoid getting the solution in the eyes, ears or mouth. 
Allow the solution to remain on your dog for at least five minutes (longer if strong odor persists). 
Rinse your dog well with lukewarm water. Repeat steps 3-5 as necessary until odor is gone. 
Dry your dog well and give her a treat!
 *Tips:*


*NEVER* place the solution in a closed container or spray bottle, as the pressure will build up and the container could burst. This could cause serious injury to you and your dog. 
DO NOT use higher concentrations of hydrogen peroxide or substitute baking soda with "similar" products. The altered chemical reaction could cause severe injury to you and your dog. 
Be certain you use fresh hydrogen peroxide, as it becomes less concentrated over time. If you are unsure how old your hydrogen peroxide is (or if it is expired) get fresh bottles just in case. 
The solution can be used to remove skunk odor from clothing and other fabrics. However, it can have a mild bleaching effect on some materials. In addition, your dog's coat may become slightly lighter as a result of the solution. If this happens, it should resolve over time. Don't worry, your black dog will not become a platinum blond
 *And if your inclined.*


ROAST SKUNK 1 skunk, scent bag removed
2 sliced carrots
1 c. clear soup
1 tsp. onion juice
Dissolve 1 chicken bouillon cube in 1 cup of hot water. Skin, clean, and remove scent bag from skunk. Parboil in salted water 15 minutes. Drain off water. Then place meat in fresh water and steam until tender, about 1 hour. Transfer to roasting pan and put in oven at 375Â°F. Add 1 cup of clear soup broth, 2 sliced carrots and 1 teaspoon of onion juice. Cook, uncovered, for 2 hours.



 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks. I bought the peroxide and baking soda yesterday. Good tip on using mineral oil to protect the eyes.

That recipe is confusing. 

It says "Thoroughly wet your dog with warm water and then the solution while it is still bubbling."

And then it says "Do not soak your dog with water prior to bathing."


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Snowfan said:


> All things returned to normal. I've heard that skunk spray has no detrimental effects on a dogs nose,but I'm not sure I buy that. I think it effects their smeller for a couple of weeks. Just my opinion, though.


Things are never "normal" here. 

I skinned and stretched 30 skunk one fall and many times had to strip down in the yard before coming in the house. Once I accidently squeezed the gland when I was pulling the tailbone and a squirt of juice made an arc and landed on my forearm. I automatically pulled it to my noise and smelled it. I couldn't smell anything. It was just cold smelling like rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

fishhead said:


> Today I had the 2 springers out and I watched my black and white Molly really working some scent in the woods. I could hear her snorting she was sniffing so loud. I shouted encouragement to her as she worked back and forth in the brush. Shortly after she disappeared I saw the brush move coming in my direction and got a glimpse of some black and white fur. When it got about 15' from me it popped into view and it was a skunk running towards me.
> 
> Oh Boy! I just turned and ran up the trail shouting for the dogs to follow me and not go after the skunk. Molly kept wanting to go back to the hunt but I called her off until we got some distance between us and the skunk. Somehow we all got out of there without either of the dogs getting sprayed. I can't smell anymore so I watched how Jack reacted when Molly came near him. He didn't pay any attention so I figured she'd been lucky.
> 
> Earlier Jack had gotten caught by the tail when his tail must have hit a small leaning pole and the fur wrapped around it. That's the second time it's happened and he was caught solid. Both times I had to twist the pole in the opposite direction to unwind the fur. From now on his tail gets clipped shorter.


Well, you know the recipe because you gave it to ME just a couple of days ago. It works instantly, smell GONE. It was just peroxide baking soda and liquid dish soap. I used the stuff without wetting them first and used a scrub brush on them, then rinsed.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Glad to hear it works in case I ever need it.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

That skunk recipe is one like my grandma used!


----------

